# Buying workout clothes really changed me



## LadyOnFire212 (Feb 14, 2021)

I've started running to get fit. I bought a workout outfit because I don't own one. After the run, I realized how much I love how comfortable running with Jogging shoes. In all my life, I've been missing out.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Mar 26, 2021)

It's really important to wear the right shoes when jogging, you could really feel the difference of not wearing the right one


----------



## Arres (Apr 2, 2021)

I think you need to consult a dietitian. Much depends on nutrition.


----------



## EllisonMusk (Oct 16, 2021)

I am interested in learning more astroworld merch. During the winter, will this keep me warm?


----------



## Yajaira Peterson (Oct 28, 2021)

comfortable clothes is perfect clothes i think


----------



## EllisonMusk (Nov 9, 2021)

Yajaira Peterson said:


> comfortable clothes is perfect clothe's i think



I appreciate your sharing this information. Thanks a lot for sharing your views.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Dec 1, 2021)

Arres said:


> I think you need to consult a dietitian. Much depends on nutrition.


I don't think she'd need that, she was just talking about workout outfit?


----------

